# ARIDE



## samadam78

I'm thinking of attending ARIDE certification, looking for some feed back regarding the training from anyone that has gone.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Irishpride

Very good program to add validity to your OUI cases. It was a good refresher of basic SFST and really useful as far as learning how you can use HGN to differentiate between which substances a suspect might be under the influence of (even if its not admissible in court). Definitely a worthwhile course.


----------



## LGriffin

+1
If your boss will approve it, take the course.

Plus, as Sun Tzu instructed, know your enemy:
http://www.relentlessdefense.com/practices/motor-vehicle-offenses/drunk-driving/

The eyes don't lie. I had an HGN case go to the SJC but they squashed it.



> The horizontal gaze nystagmus test is regarded as the most accurate of the field sobriety "tests." However, that is only true if the person administering the test is, indeed, qualified to properly conduct it and interpret the nystagmus. A police officer with nothing more than a half-hour of training from another officer has not acquired the necessary expertise to accurately assess nystagmus. Yet, in jurisdictions where police officers are allowed to testify to their observations of the nystagmus, these officers testify as if they are indeed authorities. To undermine their "expert" status, a Massachusetts DWI defense attorney should use cross-examination to show that the officer has:
> 
> No degree in ophthalmology, optometry or physiology


----------



## carodo

LGriffin said:


> +1
> If your boss will approve it, take the course.
> 
> Plus, as Sun Tzu instructed, know your enemy:
> http://www.relentlessdefense.com/practices/motor-vehicle-offenses/drunk-driving/
> 
> The eyes don't lie. I had an HGN case go to the SJC but they squashed it.


Wow, those guys are donkeys, and I really can't see them winning a majority of their oui cases.


----------



## LGriffin

carodo said:


> Wow, those guys are donkeys, and I really can't see them winning a majority of their oui cases.


You can't see them winning in court? Donkeys in the land of donkeys?


----------



## PPD54

+2 It really adds to your experience if you love oui arrests. It's also a prerequisite if you we're thinking of becoming a DRE


----------



## SSTRT

Anybody know of anymore ARIDE training? The one I signed up for in Andover got cancelled...


----------



## samadam78

SSTRT said:


> Anybody know of anymore ARIDE training? The one I signed up for in Andover got cancelled...


that was the one i was going to go also...


----------



## Irishpride

08/05-08/06 Plymouth Police Academy, it's posted on the MPTC site


----------

